# won't breed



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Have a male sword tail in with 2 females and the girls have never gotten pregnant. They are brother and sisters.
He simply is not interested in them.
girls have no gravid spots either.
Strange!


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

They many not be old enought to mate....


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

all are over 1 year old.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

dont they mature after 2 yrs making them able to get preg only after then?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

i belive its 3 months...


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I wouldn't breed brother and sister's anyway.
Inbreeding (I believe, even in fish) sucks point blank.
Mutations, that's what happened to my friend and her mollies!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

maybe shes already pregnant, my molly refuses to breed with my male (cause the F molly is already pregnant)


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Lol same im wating for fry from my male but none yet.....

I agea no brother sister thing should happen. But breeders will do the parent chiald thing.


----------

